# decreased blood flow to the right foot



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD  for decreased blood flow to the right foot

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 11, 2008)

*Ischemia*

Hello,

Ischemia is the medical term describing decreased blood flow to an organ or tissue: Index mainterm-Ischemia; locate subterm-muscles, leg: directs to code 728.89 (hopefully another coder can verify this since I am using 2008 codes)


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, 
I understand that blood flow decrease is only an associated symptom of a current condition or problem. Say, for example usually, Peripheral Vascular Disease(PVD)- 443.9, results in decreased vascular flow and the outcome would be necrosis named gangrene: 785.4-
So, in my idea PVD could be coded- Please check. If necrosis mentioned, gangrene also can be coded.


----------

